# Too much toe overhang? (with pics)



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Too much toe, not enough heel. Your boots aren't centered.

You should also bump that toe strap down over the toe box instead of over the top of the boot.


----------



## Jherook13 (Aug 2, 2014)

Lol the toe straps aren't even locked in... I just put them up there for reference so you could see the boot easier.. 

And I don't understand by the boots not being centered? Are u talking about the bindings? How do I center them so there's equal toe heel overhang?


----------



## Jherook13 (Aug 2, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Too much toe, not enough heel. Your boots aren't centered.
> 
> You should also bump that toe strap down over the toe box instead of over the top of the boot.


 forgot to quote.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Jherook13 said:


> And I don't understand by the boots not being centered? Are u talking about the bindings? How do I center them so there's equal toe heel overhang?


You need to center those boots, which means centering your bindings since those don't look to have an adjustable heelcup or highback. You'll need to adjust the placement of the screws in the disc. If it doesn't have that option, you'll need to hit up Ride to get different discs that allow for that. Once you do that, your boots will clear just fine on both ends.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

turn your binding discs so that the slots are perpendicular to the inserts (screw holes on your board) and set the bindings more towards the heel edge of your board until your boots are centered.


----------



## Jherook13 (Aug 2, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> turn your binding discs so that the slots are perpendicular to the inserts (screw holes on your board) and set the bindings more towards the heel edge of your board until your boots are centered.





linvillegorge said:


> Too much toe, not enough heel. Your boots aren't centered.
> 
> You should also bump that toe strap down over the toe box instead of over the top of the boot.





Triple8Sol said:


> Jherook13 said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't understand by the boots not being centered? Are u talking about the bindings? How do I center them so there's equal toe heel overhang?
> ...


Thanks guys. I roatated the discs so they run perpendicular to inserts..seems like it worked good. Now the boots are a little more centered..even tho the screws look really awkward lol


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

looks A LOT better.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Much better, still a little toe heavy but that's as far as you can go so just rip it and enjoy.


----------

